# 1965 Lemans 326ci



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a few?s I cant find and 1965 Lemans that was not converted into a GTO clone for sale any idea on a value 100% original Lemans??? Better to keep it a Lemans or turn into another GTO clone??? Also will replacing original Valve covers and air filter housing with edelbrock parts affect the value of an all original car…


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum Bear add another to the growing list of members whose cars names contain more than three letters. ahhhhh, an often asked question lately, short answer is that no matter what it will never command the value of a true GTO, if you are doing the car for future value, stock original will always cost more to buy and to build. If you are building it for "you" do what puts a big ole Poncho loving smile on your face. it looks like a gto and with a few mods it will go faster than a gto as they are a bit lighter (thats apples to apples engine wise). the Eddy parts will swap onto any engine you may upgrade to so if you want them you will be able to use them if you wanna drop a 400 in it later.Will have to step up in carb if you do though.


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

I got the lemans for $700 good investment??? has been sitting for 5 Years and absolutly no rust i can see... Where do i start i dont know if it was running before parked the owner died and i got it from the daughter who has no info on the car...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like a smoking good deal, congrats and welcome!! I like speed and chrome, so I would put the pretty stuff on, just save the original stuff for if you decide to sell it. Lets see some pics!!
The Lemans is not as sought after as the GTO, but they still have value, I would do what I like, but not chop it up at all, or do anything ghetto to it, lol..
Good luck, and again, we need pics, it is a must!!


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

New to the site how do I post pics???


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Posted some pics on my profile but they are pending approval...


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I have a photobuck account it is free and then you will put into your post









Phototbucket will give you that format at the bottom of the picture once you get the whole thing loaded up to there site


here is a tutorial


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

[/IMG] 

Only body damage is the drivers fender...


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thats a steal for 700.00. Ask yourself "what do i want" then get it running if its not all ready, find a new fender, do all the safety stuff first (brakes, suspension..etc.). then drive it while you work towards your vision of your car. All cars do not need a frame off resto, If the undersides as clean as the top, freshen it up and go. Too many projects get taken apart (the easy part, only takes a weekend), only to have people lose interest, not be realistic about actual cost of restoring one, and /or realize they are in over their head. 

Heres my non GTO body on project....welcome aboard, and please keep it a Lemans, too few of them left.

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheaper to have the fender repaired or replace it???


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Brian are you doing all of that yourself???


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

100% except the machining of the motor, got the car sept 10th last year and it should be in paint (also doing myself....fingers crossed) by end of April and ready for the local shows by end of May. Looks like yours may be beyond bumping out, I don't think they are making reproductions of the 64-65 fenders, you can ask on here maybe someone has a good patchable fender to sell and you can cut the dented one up to make the patch ....:cheers


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for your help and good luck on the paint looks great so far... 
Travis


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Travis, just seen it was a Vegas Car, mine came from Idaho, should be nice and clean underneath, just jack up one side at a time spray it with some oven cleaner let set for an hour or so and power wash the underside you will be surprised, wire brush any surface rust and spray or brush on a rust converter primer and a few coats of satin black enamel. Drain all the fluids and replace, check and replace plugs and wires grab a new battery and give it a shot, for 700.00 if it runs your golden. Post any questions here, bunch of great guys and infinite knowledge bank about these cars.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That fender can be fixed.. Not by me, but by a pro. That looks real solid, hell of a deal! Good luck on the build. You can check ebay for a fender. Also, try The Parts place, Ames and others for parts you need.
To start the motor, throw a battery in and see if it turns over, don't try to start it, if it cranks over, that's good. Then, get some good gas to the carb and it may pop off if the previous owner had it running recently. Just make sure it has good oil in it, and check all fluids. If it doesn't crank and the starter is good, then put some tranny fluid in all the cylinders, let it sit for a few days, then try to work the engine over with a breaker bar.


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

An aprox value as is and fixed up all original???


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I would say around $4k as is, $12K restored, $16k really nice, but you are going to invest every penny you are going to get out of it, plus your labor will be free.
How is the interior?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree with Jets values, parts are not cheap and labor is double, so learn how to do it yourself, these cars are not very complicated and actually the work can be very rewarding. was not planning to do mine all by myself, but now its kinda a matter of pride and knowing every bolt on the car. I have had the cold Michigan winter as a work envelope, if i could drive it all year long would have probably just got it running in the flat black and worked on it as i drove it, funner when you can drive it to the parts store and have them all ohhh and ahhh about your old pontiac. just tackle weekend size projects at first to get it safe and solid on the road. Work on a master plan for what you want when your done. Set up searches on E-bay and CraigsList for the parts you want for upgrades and find deals (my motto here has been if i can't get it 40-50% off retail i don't need it yet), and over 6 months have accumulated everything to finish except my rear end upgrades which will be next winters project.


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

interior is not to bad need new seat covers, seat foam, carpet, and headliner.... how hard is it to fix a cracked steering wheel???


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Bear, 65' tempest custom here.


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

nice to meet you nyte ryder67...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you can get steering wheel repair kits from aimes and OPG, shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

That drivers side door looks pretty bad. You better save yourself a lot of heart ache and ship it to me so I can dispose of it for you. I'll send you a spare _passenger_ door in return. 

JUST KIDDING!

Seriously though, I vote that you keep it a Lemans, drop some monsterously built up 400 in it, and go around town smoking everything in your path. In my opinion, cars are what they are. Changing the badges does not change history. Maybe shave off all badges, including the little fake vents behind the front wheels, give it a GTO hood and make people wonder what you have. Just don't call it a GTO.


p.s. If you find a '65 drivers side door, let me know. 

p.p.s. Us Lemans brothers need to stick together!


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

I will let you know if i find anthing... and are those kits a epoxy 
to fix the steering wheel???


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe so Bear, if the cracks are not too bad just get a sew on leather wrap, i hate how thin the originals are and the leather gives it some width on your hand and it feels better and looks good with the horn bars. I may go to a Grant wood wheel to match dash and shifter knob when i find an extra couple hundred bucks laying around......Nice try Ghost....:rofl:. I am really thinking about filling in my badge holes before paint, have one side already done do to bodywork and i like the clean look, can always drill the Tempest badges in anytime and the lack of holes may save me a few runs in my limited painting experience.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

For $750 I would have bought that whole car, just for the door. 

The hubcaps on it are pretty cool too. Remember not to trash those things if you don't like them. Good ones aren't cheap.


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

$750 for a door are they that hard to find???


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bear, 

Welcome to the forum. Nice find. And yep, a door in that condition $750...

-Thor


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i have a mint set of those caps off the Tempest if your interested Ghost...


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> i have a mint set of those caps off the Tempest if your interested Ghost...


Think I could trade them in for a dammmed door? 


j/k

I'm interested. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Ghost, I almost bought a 65 door at the last swap meet for $200, but wouldn't fit my 66. I ended up getting a 66 door for $50. Nope, didn't get the guys info, and it will be Nov before the next meet.
Bear, wait til you start pricing the fender, then you'll find out about the price of these parts..


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

im hoping i can have the fender fixed...But what do you guys think???


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

bear88 said:


> im hoping i can have the fender fixed...But what do you guys think???


Take it off and take it to dif shops and see what they say. I would try to find a low end resto shop, the right guy could fix it for $100 or so. That car looks dead solid, should be an "easy" build.. I know Vegas, and that sand works itself into every crevice, hope the engine didn't get hurt. Was it garaged? Or was the aircleaner off of it? I would love to have that car, it is super nice, metal wise at least.


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bear, 

I'd try and fix the fender. Start with a five pounder..









I'd try and work that krinkled folded spot on the top out first. Then use a 3 pounder to work it smoother. Use some sand in a bag as a backing..









Then to straighten the lower part, I'd try a good pair of steel toe boots, some body mass, and some good yanks from the biceps and you'll get it closer to stock. Just stand on those areas that are pushed in an pull the rest of the fender, you'll move it.









Then, maybe you could use some body hammers, like this set. You can smooth and massage areas that need more attention.









Once it's within a 1/16" of where it used to be, start mixing the bondo...


Just remember, if you are on the fence about replacing it, you don't have much to lose by trying to fix it. Besides, you may learn a few things along the way, and if you end up getting a new one anyways, you then earned a greater knowledge about what can't be fixed. 

Hope this is insightful!! :cheers

-Thor


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

That fender is peaked at the top and will need some big love. Not to say you can't, but man. Even a rusted bottom by the door fender and a 27 dollar patch panel would be a way easier fix.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

dont take the fender off. it needs a clamp attached to the front where it was pushed back. a slight pull will make the big hump start to lay down. it will be easier for somebody that knows what they are doing to fix it if it is still on the car. if you just start trying to beat the hump down with a hammer you might as well just throw it in the scrap pile.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i like the car. get some tires on it and start ridin. :cheers


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Where on the block is the identification # to see if the block is origingal to the car?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

bear88 said:


> Where on the block is the identification # to see if the block is origingal to the car?


I don't remember off-hand what year Pontiac starting stamping part of the VIN on the block, but check on the passenger side down low, next to the timing cover, just above the oil pan. If there's a VIN stamped into the block, that's where it will be. That's where it is on my 69.

It'll just be mostly the "serial number" part of the VIN, not the whole thing.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

An Iris Mist '65 LeMans....how cool is that??? $700 was a steal. Last time I saw an Iris Mist '65 Lemans was in a Bay Area Bonyard in 1984.....I yanked all the Soft Ray glass out of it and got a rear bumper for $50. I vote to keep it a Lemans and keep it original...but if it were mine, I would be running a big engine with the whitewalls and hubcaps!!!


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Does anyone have a list of the color options with the color codes??? Im not sure if my car was originally Bluemist Slate or Iris Mist...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Here you go Bear...:cheers

P - Iris Mist
W - Blue Mist Slate

1965 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

thank you instg8ter


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have to have the motor rebuilt... My uncle has been a mechanic for over 40 years and hes the only person i trust to work on my cars... Plus i get a family discount but he is telling me its going to cost about 3k $2300 in parts... my crankshaft needs replaced and a complete rebuild let me know what you think...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if you have to re-build the 326 i would look for a 389-400 short block and put your money into that, a lot of the bolt on parts will swap over from the 326 and you would need to get a set of heads that would get your compression around 9:1, gonna spend the same amount and you will get more bang for your buck


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

so at this point its better to replace the original motor rather than fix it..... any idea on a cost to keep the core???


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Found a 326ci for 100$ that was running and in the car... Now i Have a running project...
Anyone know of any good body shops is San Diego???


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice to have them running and for $100... I want to be your friend. Talk about a lucky guy.


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Facn8me ... let me know what your lookin for and ill keep my eye out for it when im lookin for my drivers fender...


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

bear88 said:


> Facn8me ... let me know what your lookin for and ill keep my eye out for it when im lookin for my drivers fender...


I'm looking to fall into the same hole your in. I paid $4000 for mine. Don't feel like I gat screwed but woulda felt much better paying under a grand. lol



Mine came with a 74 350 with 73 heads and a turbo 350 trans. Runs and shifts. I may be on the lookout for a 326/jetaway at a later date since I'm gonna keep it a lemans. But for now it sounds good runs good no leaks or smoke. Just gonna cruise.. Good luck on yer ride. Looks like you found a great one.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

This is what my fender looked like when I started. 18 holes drilled in it. Pinched to a point in two places.











And now..


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks... Next step is bodywork... Having a hard time finding a shop that is willing to straighten up the current fender. They keep saying either they dont work on that type of metal or it will be cheaper just to replace. I have been looking for monthes for a fender i cant find anything... Any sugestions???


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

That looks great... I wish I knew how to do body work...


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

bear88 said:


> That looks great... I wish I knew how to do body work...


Well I can honestly say I HATE doing body work. BUT look at some of the people that do it for a living. hahahahahaha sorry bad joke. Anyway I have been a mechanic for 25 yrs or so now and the advice that stuck with me the most came from jesse james. On one of his shows he was talking about doing metal work and making gas tanks. He said the nice thing about metal is if you screw up just hammer it flat again and start over. Ok so you can thin the metal out smaking it with a hammer but the trick is to tap it and move it a little at a time. You just want to move it not squish it. I have way more time on my hands than money and a new fender is $400 and would probably need "adjusting" to fit correctlly not to mention I would need to drill 18 holes perfectly to install the front louvers so I decide to buy a hammer and dolly and start whackin on it. That bondo is very thin but the fender is still a long ways from being straight. There is so much info on sites like youtube it's not hard to edumacate yourself. All I can say is if'n ya get to frustated lookin for a fender. try it yourself


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

I would be afraid id mess it up even more if I did it myself...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

bear88 said:


> I would be afraid id mess it up even more if I did it myself...


Don't be. As long as you go slow, think about what you're doing, etc. -- there are very very few opportunities to mess something up to the point where it can't be done over and corrected.

I felt the same as you, afraid I'd mess something up to the point where it couldn't be fixed, for years. I finally got the nerve to just jump in and try, and now here I sit with all the body work done, the car wearing a fresh "almost" show quality -black- paint job that I'm very proud of. It's not so much that it's hard in the sense that you have to have very special talents and developed skills (like with pipeline welding, for example) - it just takes a lot of time and painstaking effort, and a willingness to put in the hours without taking shortcuts.

For reference, I'm attaching some before/during/after photos of my 69. This was the very first time I have done -any- of this kind of work, from the rust repair, to the quarter panel replacement, to the blocking/sanding, to the painting and buffing. I think it's going to be just fine 

Bear


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess it cant hurt to try... Is it better to take the fender off to work on it or work on the fender on the car???


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

And BearGFR you did all that yourself it looks amazing...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

bear88 said:


> And BearGFR you did all that yourself it looks amazing...


Thank you. Everything I learned, I learned from this book: Key To Metal Bumping Book,

these videos: Kevin Tetz's Paintucation OFFICIAL SITE

and this forum: Kevin Tetz's Paintucation Forum

Bear


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

bear88 said:


> I guess it cant hurt to try... Is it better to take the fender off to work on it or work on the fender on the car???


Just depends on where ya need to hit it at. I had to take mine off because of where it was. Just keep the track of the body shims and put them back where they came out of.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the dent in your fender is indirect damage. the front is pushed backwards causing the big buckle. the lower front needs to be pulled back foreward if you are going to have any chance of fixing it. to do that it needs to be attatched to the car. unless you have somebody capable that is willing to help just because they like you. a replacement will no doubt be cheaper.


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Does anyone have or know anyone with a drivers fender thats for sale??? I have tried everywhere i can think of... Any suggestion on places to look and is the 1965 fender specific or what is the range of the years that are the same...


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

You wont find aftermarket fenders. I wonder if Bethel's Goat Farm is still around. They are in your part of the country and had all sorts of rust free parts.

If I had a relatively rust free car like that, I would try to get the dent out. Then again, I am not really afraid of screwing anything up. That would be a challenging dent to get out, it can be done, but its going to take some time. The only fender I have I would part with is worse than that one.

Might not look worse here, but trust me, this thing is all sorts of screwed up. The rust, fender well lip, and the creases down the long axis of the part all conspire to make it not worth dealing with.


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes Bethel's Goat Farm is still around. I will post the number when I get back to my desk.


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

the phone number for Bethel's is...(888) 999-7876 Toll-free or (408) 295-7611 local


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the lead but they only have passenger fenders for a 1965 lemans...


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

I finally found a drivers fender... Fed ex picked it up in Oregon yesterday cant wait to install it


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

good find Bear, just beware they are fun to fit and lineup after a fender bender...:cheers


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ill post some more pics when i get the fender installed hopefully on tuesday... Also ill have to post picks of the motor... It was painted but to me it doesnt look like the right color...


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Does this look right???


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like some Car porn to me:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Both my motors are painted that color, but it doesn't have the metallic in it. I don't know where to get the right color. I got that color at Carquest.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

List of colors here ------> Pontiac Engine Colors


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

bear88 said:


> Does this look right???


Yep - I'm not sure what year Pontiac changed over from that color to the metallic blue, but it was after 1965. Looks right to me.

Bear


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Got the fender on...


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks great!! Good find.


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

For 160 plus shipping i could not pass it up... Next is stripping the car for bodywork and paint...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

changed to the Pontiac Blue Metallic engine paint in 66' my 326 is still original 124,000 miles and waiting to be broke down for a overhaul to stay with the car.


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

So that is the correct color...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes it looks to be original, here are engine colors and codes from different suppliers and years they were featured

Pontiac Engine Colors

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Here are some interior pics...


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree with Istig8tor, it looks like a HUGE score!! I also hope you keep it an orignal LeMans. I bought one like it in 1997, the year after I bought my 65 GTO, then I sold it....bad idea. At least I kept the GTO. Best of luck with it, and keep asking questions in the forum, the guys here are loaded with knowledge, and very willing to help fellow Pontiac-ers...they've already helped me a ton.


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just out of curiosity... If I were to put it up for sale what do you believe I could get for it???


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Theres one here local for $2500


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you have pics of that car and is thecar running???


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

1964 Lemans 2 door post


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Debating whether to sell it or not... In its current condition what do you think i could get for it???


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hate to sell it but i have no money and i hate to see it sit till i can afford to put money into it...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if its a driver i would just epoxy prime it flat black, get some seat covers and drive it like it is. Really depends on how much someone wants it.....might want to put on e-bay with a fair reserve, i am almost tempted to make you an offer....think it would make it back to Michigan? Man that would look nice next to the 66'


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

2300 miles... i cant guarantee nothing will happen but if you were to make a offer what would you offer me???


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

HA I have a 65 LeMANS (San Diego) I would love to pick it up for extra parts. Unfortuantly I am in the same situation as you to many dreams and not enough funds. Good luck with your build/sale.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Shame if you sell it. When you have $ you'll regret not having it anymore. 

Nice car with serious potential. I'd do what others said, prime it 1 color and drive it. You'll get props even if it doesnt look its best/finished. In fact, the latest car craze is rat rods and unfinished looking muscle cars. Some rolled out on barrett jackson this year and wow they brung some serious $. I was shocked! These cars had rust eatin fenders, panels and etc! 

Kinda cool really.


----------



## bear88 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have decided to start saving up to put a 2006 GTO LS2 motor in my lemans and i want to turn it into a restomod... What do you guys think???


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sounds like a plan, glad to hear your gonna keep it, check out CrustySacks garage and you can see what your in for....i am dying to do another project and was seriously considering it but am gonna be so jammed with work i won't be able to get on anything til the winter and don't have the room for one right now to store til then.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Get with Crustysack on here - he did that (or something very similar) with his 65 GTO.

Bear


----------

